
Show HN: Record and playback interactive walkthroughs of your codebases - lostintangent
https://twitter.com/LostInTangent/status/1236672803123814400
======
ImpressiveWebs
Interesting, will check it out, but your Show HN link shouldn’t be to a tweet.
It should be to the product itself:

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=vsls-
con...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=vsls-
contrib.codetour)

